# Are MHF Members apathetic?



## erneboy

I have a poll running on Sat. Nav. use. It is a simple yes/no survey.

I can think of no possible reason for not ticking a box and taking part in the poll, yet there have been nearly 200 views and only 40 votes. 

I ask then, are we an apathetic lot. Is there a huge mass of members lurking out there watching and not joining in. Spooky, Alan.


----------



## Hobbyfan

I just can't be bothered, it's such a drag.  

Seriously though folks, can non-paying members vote? If they can then we're definitely an apathetic lot. 40 out of 200? Lazy dogs!

But if only paying members can vote then perhaps most of them have?

Out of 200 views I would think that 40 full members is a decent ratio.

I'll vote when I know the answer to the above question!


----------



## Stanner

I used to be actively apathetic, but just can't be bothered any more.


----------



## tonka

I voted BUT was confused on the question..  
Do you use Sat nav AND GPS co-ord ???

Sat nav, Yes... GPS co-ords never bothered with inputting any of them.. !!

I've gotta vote on this one now... Decisions, decisions.... :roll:

UPDATE... Hooray.. I'm in the majority,....


----------



## Bill_OR

As a relatively new member I recall trying to vote for Nukeadmin's USB dongle version of the site reviews and being refused until I had submitted 5 forum postings.
That may explain some of the apparent apathy.


----------



## discusa

I tried to vote but couldn't because I needed "5 posts before being allowed to" - so here is my first post!


----------



## asprn

If I were to be particularly (and uncustomarily) an*l about it, I could ask you to define "a good many" in the voting question. :roll: I imagine you mean "the majority". 

I voted Yes though, because by nature, I think most of us are generally until we get riled - or unbearably enthusiastic - then everyone else wishes we'd go back to being apathetic again. 

Dougie.


----------



## rayc

I like on line surveys and just got the results for the last one I took part in.


----------



## asprn

rayc said:


> I like on line surveys and just got the results for the last one I took part in.


Oh GOD.....

"Please fasten your safety belts and prepare for an unscheduled landing...."


----------



## moblee

8O Apathetic- mhf never :!:

I am one of the 40 that voted.

Other than that I have little interest & I'm certainly not going to get Emotional about


----------



## tubbytuba

^ could that be a pathetic MHF poster? :roll:


edit - again! too slow to post my response to RayC


----------



## aldhp21

rayc said:


> I like on line surveys and just got the results for the last one I took part in.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## viator

erneboy,
SatNav does not interest me so would pass it over, but your prompt has made me go back and vote.
I personally have twinges of apathy now when some on here ask for help and get it but do not respond with acknowledgement,
A while back when I replaced the scuttle on my van, I took time out to take photos of the procedure so that I could post them on here, there was something like 150 views and not a single reply relating to the pics, 150 views and nobody interested, maybe even just to copy them and say thanks, am I cynical, yes. I also had a request by pm for them, I sent them, I am still waiting for acknowledgement.

The majority are responsive and unselfish.
viator


----------



## Hobbyfan

I don't think my question's been answered yet, sorry if I've missed it but can anyone vote, or is it just subscribers?

And if one doesn't become a subscriber, can one continue posting ad infinitum, obviously without admission to certain sections and services?


----------



## greenasthegrass

Have you thought it might be holiday season and not many around or intermittently around. Sometimes tinternet is very poor and you don't have the time. Sometimes being on holiday you just can't be bothered!

Greenie not right bothered am on holiday ! ha!


----------



## Telbell

The question was straightforward-yes or no to satnav and gps......but then we had loads of posts discussing maps-praps that confused potential respondents & made it lok like they were apathetic.

Anyway-not so apathetc now as more have voted :wink:


----------



## Zube

Hello,

I didn't vote on the Sat nav poll because the options are too simplistic:-

Yes - sometimes I use it
No - sometimes I don't

Prefer to plan the route and write it out and then follow in an atlas so we know the places we are going through.

Perhaps another option of sometimes would encourage voting?

Sue


----------



## bigbazza

Hobbyfan said:


> I don't think my question's been answered yet, sorry if I've missed it but can anyone vote, or is it just subscribers?
> 
> And if one doesn't become a subscriber, can one continue posting ad infinitum, obviously without admission to certain sections and services?


Read ALL the posts in this thread, it has been answered.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Rayc you beat me to it.

Dave p


----------



## Hobbyfan

bigbazza said:


> Read ALL the posts in this thread, it has been answered.


I did but all that I read was that some people said that they couldn't vote until they'd had five posts, which does imply that anyone can vote, however, every single person who made this comment is a subscriber, which also suggests that they may have subscribed soon after their first few posts.

I was also unsure as to whether anyone could post ad infinitum without registering, as on the Fun site, where you're allowed a limited number of posts and then the bar comes down.

I'm sure it's deep in the help screens somewhere but just thought that some nice member would simply answer the question.

Sometimes people ask questions that they could possibly find the answer to themselves with a little research. I don't have a go at them, if I know the answer I just tell them.


----------



## Zebedee

Hobbyfan said:


> I don't think my question's been answered yet, sorry if I've missed it but can anyone vote, or is it just subscribers?


Don't know.  I should, but I'm honest! :wink:



Hobbyfan said:


> And if one doesn't become a subscriber, can one *continue posting ad infinitum*, obviously without admission to certain sections and services?


No. Five "free" posts only then they have to fork out their tenner to post some more.

Dave


----------



## geraldandannie

discusa said:


> I tried to vote but couldn't because I needed "5 posts before being allowed to" - so here is my first post!


And you got your first "thanks" for doing so :wink:

Welcome to posting. Careful, it can get addictive 

Gerald


----------



## Hobbyfan

Zebedee said:


> No. Five "free" posts only then they have to fork out their tenner to post some more.
> Dave


Thank you for that, that's all it takes, a simple answer!

When I read this in an earlier post -

"As a relatively new member I recall trying to vote for Nukeadmin's USB dongle version of the site reviews and being refused until I had submitted 5 forum postings. "

It doesn't suggest any block on the number of posts that a non-subscriber can make, just that you can't vote until you've had five posts. Which could easily have been a rule to make sure that only people who intend contributing regularly, can take part in polls.

Now I know. So it would appear from the 200 who'd viewed with only forty casting votes, that the majority are apathetic, as I can't imagine that a large number of the other 160 were non-contributors with under five posts.

I now know how to vote. We're apathetic!


----------



## Rosbotham

Telbell said:


> The question was straightforward-yes or no to satnav and gps......


No it wasn't. It was do you use Satnav and GPS co-ords. If you use Satnav but don't use GPS co-ords, what are you supposed to vote? I wasn't sure of the intent so felt it better not to vote than to submit a misleading one...


----------



## Yorkshirefreckles

Could it just be that the 160 who didn't vote don't have an opinion either way?

To be honest a 20% return on any consumer research questionnaire would be a marketing man's dream response!!


----------



## Zebedee

Rosbotham said:


> Telbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question was straightforward-yes or no to satnav and gps......
> 
> 
> 
> No it wasn't. It was *do you use Satnav and GPS co-ords*. If you use Satnav but don't use GPS co-ords, what are you supposed to vote? I wasn't sure of the intent so felt it better not to vote than to submit a misleading one...
Click to expand...

I think the key word is "_*and*_".

Either SatNav *or *GPS Coords and you answer "No".

To answer "Yes" you have to use SatNav _*and *_GPS Coords.

Seems clear enough to me. :wink:

Dave


----------



## MikeCo

I looked at the post and did not vote as the question clearly said do you use Sat. Nav and GPS co-ordinates.
I use Sat Nav but have all the campsites on so do not input co-ordinates.
If you want results then make the question clear.

Mike


----------



## ChrisandJohn

I don't like Yes or No questions / answers. I had a brief look at new posts in a gap while I was cooking. I saw your Sat Nav and GPS poll and thought I'd return later to answer it. I'm not prepared to give a Yes or No without leaving a comment and a comment needs thought and time.

Likewise, I'm not prepared to vote at all on this one. How can I judge whether apathy is the reason for so few votes, there could be many, many reasons. Even if someone is apathetic, or lacking in interest, about your poll it doesn't mean they are generally apathetic.


Chris


----------



## erneboy

Mike, how do you think your machine knows where the destination is.

It's a kind of magic?

You may have downloaded them but they are still GPS co-ordinates, Alan.


----------



## MikeCo

erneboy said:


> Mike, how do you think your machine knows where the destination is.
> 
> It's a kind of magic?
> 
> You may have downloaded them but they are still GPS co-ordinates, Alan.


Why did you mention GPS co-ordinates in the question, how about Do you use Sat. Nav.

By the way I always thought it was magic and now you have spoilt it, you will no doubt tell me that there is no Father Christmas as well.

Mike


----------



## erneboy

ChrisandJohn said:


> I don't like Yes or No questions / answers. I had a brief look at new posts in a gap while I was cooking. I saw your Sat Nav and GPS poll and thought I'd return later to answer it. I'm not prepared to give a Yes or No without leaving a comment and a comment needs thought and time.
> 
> Likewise, I'm not prepared to vote at all on this one. How can I judge whether apathy is the reason for so few votes, there could be many, many reasons. Even if someone is apathetic, or lacking in interest, about your poll it doesn't mean they are generally apathetic.
> Chris


It was yes/no question in the hope of getting answers. What is your objection. No ambiguity, yes or no. It's not really complicated, there is no trick.

Many views, few answers, how do you account for that, Alan.


----------



## asprn

erneboy said:


> Many views, few answers, how do you account for that


Everybody's different. Fortunately. Being more proactive or motivated doesn't make you a better person. Not that you've suggested anything along those lines - just an observation.

Dougie.


----------



## geraldandannie

erneboy said:


> Many views, few answers, how do you account for that, Alan.


It may be that it's been 'viewed' by non-members too (i.e. guests who haven't registered and don't have a user name).

In a snapshot just now, there were 247 registered users, and 515 guests.

Gerald


----------



## Hobbyfan

geraldandannie said:


> It may be that it's been 'viewed' by non-members too (i.e. guests who haven't registered and don't have a user name).In a snapshot just now, there were 247 registered users, and 515 guests.
> Gerald


Yes, very good point. Maybe subscribers aren't as apathetic as we thought! Can I change my vote? 

Assuming of course that guests register on the list of views? Seems logical but who knows? Mods maybe?


----------



## TR5

Hobbyfan said:


> Now I know. So it would appear from the 200 who'd viewed with only forty casting votes, that the majority are apathetic, as I can't imagine that a large number of the other 160 were non-contributors with under five posts.
> 
> I now know how to vote. We're apathetic!


Am I not right in thinking that members can view, but only subscribers can vote, after the initial 5 "free" posts.

That would go a long way to understanding why only 40 of the 200 views voted (or were able to vote!)

Pipped to the post!


----------



## Hobbyfan

TR5 said:


> Am I not right in thinking that members can view, but only subscribers can vote, after the initial 5 "free" posts.


Yes, I think we've more or less come to that conclusion!


----------



## spykal

Hobbyfan said:


> TR5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I not right in thinking that members can view, but only subscribers can vote, after the initial 5 "free" posts.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I think we've more or less come to that conclusion!
Click to expand...

Hang on ..it is not that simple.

1. Newly joined members only get five free posts

2. A member cannot vote in a poll until they have made five posts

So they can post five times but then they have to pay a subscription to post the sixth post or vote in a poll .... or maybe they can then vote in a poll but not post in it .

Who knows , who cares, I don't :lol: :lol:
Apathy rules OK!


----------



## carol

Alan it doesn't show up in mobile and I have voted earlier from computer but at this time I try to catch up on the phone. Maybe others do too

Carol


----------



## Hobbyfan

spykal said:


> Hang on ..it is not that simple.


I just knew it wouldn't be!


----------



## ChrisandJohn

erneboy said:


> ChrisandJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like Yes or No questions / answers. I had a brief look at new posts in a gap while I was cooking. I saw your Sat Nav and GPS poll and thought I'd return later to answer it. I'm not prepared to give a Yes or No without leaving a comment and a comment needs thought and time.
> 
> Likewise, I'm not prepared to vote at all on this one. How can I judge whether apathy is the reason for so few votes, there could be many, many reasons. Even if someone is apathetic, or lacking in interest, about your poll it doesn't mean they are generally apathetic.
> Chris
> 
> 
> 
> It was yes/no question in the hope of getting answers. What is your objection. No ambiguity, yes or no. It's not really complicated, there is no trick.
> 
> Many views, few answers, how do you account for that, Alan.
Click to expand...

Sorry Alan, I didn't think it was a trick but, for me, there were ambiguities. Not only the one mentioned about SatNav _and_ co-ordinates, but things like whether you meant using it to get to the actual destination, which is the word you used, rather than for the main part of the journey. Because we've experienced problems at the destination end when going to campsites you could have been referring to this. I really felt I couldn't answer the poll until I'd thought through and given my comments. It's the way my mind works which frustrates me too sometimes. :? :roll:

Chris


----------



## HarleyDave

Next!!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner

I use MHF as a tool and aid to my hobby.
There is no reason for me to be used by MHF, after all I am the customer.


----------



## erneboy

Thank you to all who answered, most enlightening.

Over 1200 views and 50 or so votes, even allowing for voters popping in and out to see how it is going I think that is fairly conclusive.

Of course there are many members and guests, and by comparison, few subscribers. 

As Spacerunner so succinctly points out it is the customer's choice whether or not they become involved. Yet I believe it could be argued that by taking part in such a poll members are helping MHF better understand the needs of the customer, or as I prefer to think of myself, the member. The distinction being that with customers the traffic is one way whereas with members it is two way.


Alan.


----------



## Telbell

> If you use Satnav but don't use GPS co-ords, what are you supposed to vote?


"No"- simples

You can only answer what the question asks, and not second guess the motives of the questioner :wink:

(Or- it just shows how careful you have to be when devising a question for a Poll :lol: )


----------



## oldun

It would appear so as not many have replied to this poll.

As I get older I appreciate apathy - I cannot stand everyone rushing around and been ever so keen.


----------



## PSC

erm, so where was this survey... I keep getting asked whether I park on the drive/garage/off site/etc.... to the point that I am fed up looking at that particular survey. So, maybe not apathetic - just not very good at navigating around the site


----------



## TDG

asprn said:


> If I were to be particularly (and uncustomarily) *an*l *about it......Dougie.


 :idea: Penalty point Mods :?: :wink:


----------

